# Estações meteorológicas para educação



## marco_cruz (25 Abr 2015 às 07:55)

Acho que ainda não foi postado aqui no fórum, parece bastante interessante:
Oracle e Fundação Raspberry Pi desafiam escolas a criarem estação meteorológica

http://tek.sapo.pt/tek_expert/oracle_e_fundacao_raspberry_pi_desafiam_escol_1438772.html


----------



## hvalentim (8 Mai 2015 às 19:02)

Essa notícia já tem uns meses:
https://www.raspberrypi.org/school-weather-station-project/

Não é no entanto necessário esperar nem pela Raspberry nem pela Oracle. 

Temos faz tempo um projecto nacional com superior potencial para o mesmo fim usando um Arduino: http://www.meteocercal.info/wx_weatherduino.php

É claro que neste país o motor do interesse por o que quer parece ser que de algures caia um "subsídio".


----------

